# one of those days



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

within a 2 hr. span....loader operator stuffed a #5 rebar thru virtually a brand new loader tire on our 544g. tire shop can't get there til tomorrow morning....went to other jobsite, got the 624g...steel line on hoist cylinder started pouring...bad weld from factor apparently.....THEN the alternator seized up on the 690E...and i'm outta beer at the shop.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Comes in three's. better day tommorrow, . we all have those days, today was your turn. G


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Day running out of beer really sucks. :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Stay put!! 
I'm Makin' a beer run....be there in 3 days, give or take. 

Can you hold out til I get there? :jester:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

But still one of the most blessed men I know!

Go figure!


----------



## Rod123 (Nov 6, 2008)

I looked at your post and wished my day was that good!


----------



## Hanalike (May 3, 2008)

At least you were working...


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

We're having a tough week as well, so I can sympathize... hang on man, don't make any rash decisions! 

~Matt


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

BreyerConstruct said:


> We're having a tough week as well, so I can sympathize... hang on man, don't make any rash decisions!
> 
> ~Matt


I had to move a 6' wide staircase with 9 risers that we *just* built over 4 1/2" to left to satisfy a customer today! The killer is that this staircase was bolted to a concrete retaining wall/bulkhead with threaded rod.

What a pain in the neck.

We all have those days. At least we can ***** about it online!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm with Joe on this one Day. No beer!!! Thats painfull:laughing:

As for it coming in three's??? It could mean there's gonna be 3 days of that s#it.

Good luck.:w00t:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

well, today, we got a little of this going on....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

so a little of this may have to go on....notice it's an "international harvester" frig? was my grandmas...it's older than me, and had ZERO repairs to the best of my knowledge...keeps beer so cold, it'll put icicles on your tonsils.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

as long as i'm bored...the rain pic was taken from the overhead door at my shop looking toward the street. just left of my mailbox, is a rock...believe it or NOT nick....a ROCK!!!! we replaced a sewer main about 10 years ago that was installed in 1906. was dug by hand no doubt, and this rock was in their way. so they drilled, and assume, blasted it, removed what was in their road and left this piece in the bank...while we were replacing the sewer came across it, saw the drill holes...and thought it a little unique for us to keep and become something to mow around. i've always said...literally EVERYTHING has a story.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

dayexco said:


> so a little of this may have to go on....notice it's an "international harvester" frig? was my grandmas...it's older than me, and had ZERO repairs to the best of my knowledge...keeps beer so cold, it'll put icicles on your tonsils.


Looks like you have restocked.......I'll turn around and head back home, the emergency is over.

I'll have to get me a fridge like that, never had icicles on the tonsils.:drink:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

tom, you're welcome at my home anytime, just bring nick and rino with you knowing you're the "babysitter"


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the invite.

I won't have any problem finding your place I'll just ask for directions to "Days Rock" probably the only natural rock formation in the state.

Sort of like "Ayers Rock" in Australia. 

http://www.crystalinks.com/ayersrock.html


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I thought these type of things only happened to us. I feel for you on the tire. We just bought 2 rear tires for out 590SM backhoe.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> ...it's older than me...


Is that back in the day when they would dam up the lakes and cut a chunk of ice off to keep their meat cold ??































:jester::jester::jester::jester::jester:


----------

